# Does anyone take Nootropics supplements?



## paleolift78 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey guys. I have done research on Nootropics for a couple years now. Basically ever since i saw the movie "Limitless".  He is a basic overview of what Nootropics really are 

http://nootropicsguide.com

I have taken piracetam in powdered form before. I have also tried Alpha Brain as well. I just put in a solid order on suppwarehouse to get  MRP's, ZMA caps, creatine, but i also to get some Nootropics as well. Nootropics do work in a little bit of different form. Some are non-cumalitive, others are cumalitive. I got Lions Mane veg caps and Bacopa. I thought about getting Alpha Brain again as well but didnt. The racetam family i like very much because i did notice an increased imagination and creativity and faster thought process. Alpha Brain was great when i took 3 pills a day instead of two. I was very focused and alert. Had a very clear head. I swear my eyes even looked clearer when i was taking them. 

So i got regular herbal nootropics that are said to be cumalitive long keeping effects. I was wondering does anyone else take nootropics and train? I read that it is terrific for the muscle/mind connection. I think it could be very beneficial using the two in conjuction with each other. Hopefully some people have at least of Nootropics. If not read the link above. Also can go on google. Just this subject alone can give months of reading to those looking for a new hobby. Just kidding we are here to get strong. Why not try to get smart with it...


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 7, 2014)

Interesting subject. In for opinions.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2014)

I tried alpha brain. Meh...


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds like a croc of shit. Get adderall.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Sounds like a croc of shit. .



x2xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paleolift78 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Sounds like a croc of shit. Get adderall.



Adderall has terrible side effects. After coming down from adderall if feel like i was on a 3 day drinking binge.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have taken adderall as a diet pill, pre-work out, and work focus enhancer.  I can not recommend it.  Although it does suppress appetite for me increased blood pressure, cause urination issues (made it harder to take a piss), and had an impact on my EQ erection quality (remember Top Gun when Chester called out "No Joy" when falling underneath the hard deck - 10,000 feet - I would have to say my EQ No Joy).  Of course different people get different results, but for me the sides were too high to justify.


----------



## paleolift78 (Feb 7, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I have taken adderall as a diet pill, pre-work out, and work focus enhancer.  I can not recommend it.  Although it does suppress appetite for me increased blood pressure, cause urination issues (made it harder to take a piss), and had an impact on my EQ erection quality (remember Top Gun when Chester called out "No Joy" when falling underneath the hard deck - 10,000 feet - I would have to say my EQ No Joy).  Of course different people get different results, but for me the sides were too high to justify.



Exactly. For a mental edge without the crash i have also taken Maven Labs Brainstack mixed with Aniracetam pills. The pills were from relentless edge.com Have to say this stuff was great. If there was any problem was that i didn't have any relax time. I had to be reading or playing guitar or cleaning or lifting. But i slept like a baby no problem. Just something to look into


----------



## Onrek (Feb 10, 2014)

I've tried numerous legal/nonlegal noops over the years ranging from good ol' piracetam to stuff like pramiracetam, picamilon, noopept, sulbutiamine etc.Also Adderall, Ritalin, blah blah blah.

As far as workouts go, I haven't been able to get really good studying in except for Adderall. With adderall, the boost in motivation is there, but blood vessels are supposedly more constricted (I take l-arginine and it seems to help with this). However, I feel like addy either prevents or eats at gains in some way for multiple reasons probably (suppressed eating, higher burning of fuel).

I've been really curious as to whether anyone has tried any other noops like piracetam or noopept with their workouts, and noticed any improvements.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 11, 2014)

hero swole said:


> sounds like a croc of shit. Get adderall.



<<<<<^^^^^^^>>>>> thank you for the laugh!


----------



## chunkx (Feb 14, 2014)

Focus XT and NooPept work great. New ingredient Amp Citrate is interesting as well


----------



## losieloos (Feb 14, 2014)

No I don't. Sorry.


----------



## conan (Feb 15, 2014)

Sounds like modern day snake oil to me.


----------



## chunkx (Feb 19, 2014)

I use nootropics on a daily basis. Mainly for Exams and studying, they work great.


----------

